# Ich habe 40 Euro



## Jamiewolf (26. Juli 2010)

Ich habe die Einsteigerrolle Shimano 4000 30€ und suche eine passende Rute für Forellenseen und Binnengewässer... Spinnfischen und Posenangeln.

ich werde diesen thread auch für andere fragen nutzen und nicht mehr in alles und überall reinschreiben.

schon mal danke für all die tollen antworten, ob hier oder in anderen threads.


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ich habe 40 Euro*

http://www.mein-angelshop24.de/ruten/steckruten/spinnrute/exceller-spinning-rute.html


----------



## Cobra HH (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ich habe 40 Euro*

für passene antworten, müsstes du bitte mal genau sagen welche 4000er.
für for, binn und posenangeln würde ich eine match empfehlen.
da du aber noch spinnfischen machen willst, kann ich dir leider nicht helfen, ausser du hohlst dir für diesen zweg (spinnfischen) noch ne zweite


----------



## MG-Fan_NRW (4. August 2010)

*AW: Ich habe 40 Euro*

hi ich habe die mitchel tele universe spin glaub ich steht da druaf
da nimmst du am besten ne 2,70m mit 20-40wg
gut um mit pose zu angeln und spinnfischen funktioniert damit echt gut habs selbst getestet.
kostet bei angelsport schirmer nur 17 euro


----------



## kati48268 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Ich habe 40 Euro*



MG-Fan_NRW schrieb:


> hi ich habe die mitchel tele universe spin glaub ich steht da druaf
> da nimmst du am besten ne 2,70m mit 20-40wg
> gut um mit pose zu angeln und spinnfischen funktioniert damit echt gut habs selbst getestet.
> kostet bei angelsport schirmer nur 17 euro



So sieht's aus. Es gibt nur wenige Fische/Methoden, die man mit einer solchen Rute nicht abdecken kann. Völlig ausreichend.


----------



## MG-Fan_NRW (4. August 2010)

*AW: Ich habe 40 Euro*

danke für die bestetigung


----------



## shad94 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Ich habe 40 Euro*

Guck die mal die Dam Power Trout System Spin an. Meiner meinung nach eine schöne rute.Steckrute, 2,70 lang und 10-30 g Wurfgewicht

Bei Askari für 39,99


----------



## shad94 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Ich habe 40 Euro*

sonst vielleicht noch die Catana von Shimano


----------



## Jamiewolf (5. August 2010)

*AW: Ich habe 40 Euro*

so der michi hat mir schon ruten und rollen woanders empfohlen und danke auch an shad94 und kati. |wavey:

ich suche jetzt imme noch eine gute anfängerrolle für rund 30 bis 40 euro für meine forellenrute. mich meinte ich solle mal eine 2500er oder 3000er nehmen.

ich habe eine rute 10-50 wg. tolle aktion liegt leicht in der hand. ich weis die marke jetzt gerade nicht. war aber auch nicht billig. liegt vielleicht auch da ran das wir in uetersen nur einen kleinen laden haben.

kann mir jemand eine rolle empfehlen die dann in den online shops finden kann.

ich suche natürlich auch selber und fragen dann wie ihr sie findet. danke gruß malte :vik:


----------



## elch6 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Ich habe 40 Euro*

Die Ryobi Ecusima i.d. 2000 od. 3000 Größe. Z.B. bei Stollenwerk für knapp 30 bzw. 34,-- € u haben, andere haben die aber auch. Habe mir auch die 2000´der gekauft und nehme sie im FoPu und zum leichten Spinnfischen. Ist zwar keine Spitzenrolle aber die beste low cost rolle die ich kenne.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Michael_05er (6. August 2010)

*AW: Ich habe 40 Euro*

Die teureren Rollen, die ich Dir empfohlen hatte, sind dann ja "raus". Die Balzer Metallica 630 kriegst Du bei Bode Angelgeräte auch online für 33,99. Die Behauptung "Salzwasserfest" würde ich bei so günstigen Rollen nicht ganz ernst nehmen, aber insgesamt ist das eine robuste Rolle, die sonst ca. 60 Euro kostet. Optisch ist sie leider nicht der Knaller, aber das muss jeder selber wissen.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Jamiewolf (8. August 2010)

*AW: Ich habe 40 Euro*

hast du einen link?!

http://www.bode-angelgeraete.de/

oder ist das diese seite |kopfkrat


----------



## Michael_05er (9. August 2010)

*AW: Ich habe 40 Euro*

Das ist die Seite. Wenn Du bei den Angebten auf der Startseite nach unten Scrollst, kommt irgendwann die Metallice MX, die ich meinte. Direkt verlinkt findest Du sie hier: http://www.bode-angelgeraete.de/ind...L9003&Name=Metallica MX 600&Hersteller=Balzer

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Jamiewolf (9. August 2010)

*AW: Ich habe 40 Euro*

danke ja.. habe ich gefunden..
ich versuche erst mal mit meinen rollen, wenn ich das geld habe werde ich mir diese oder eine andere geeignete rolle leisten.
das klappt schon mit meinen 2 rollen. ;.) Danke #h


----------



## Klinke (9. August 2010)

*AW: Ich habe 40 Euro*



elch6 schrieb:


> Die Ryobi Ecusima i.d. 2000 od. 3000 Größe. Z.B. bei Stollenwerk für knapp 30 bzw. 34,-- € u haben, andere haben die aber auch. Habe mir auch die 2000´der gekauft und nehme sie im FoPu und zum leichten Spinnfischen. Ist zwar keine Spitzenrolle aber die beste low cost rolle die ich kenne.
> 
> Gruß
> Peter


 

absolut korrekt. für den preis so ziemlich das beste was ich je in den fingern hatte und zum forellenflitschen oder leichten spinnfischen für den anfang absolut zu empfehlen. meine sogar die beim gerlinger im sonderkatalog für um die 25,-€ gesehn zu haben.


----------



## Jamiewolf (9. August 2010)

*AW: Ich habe 40 Euro*

noch ein guter tipp danke...

was haltet ihr von dieser rolle?!
eure ehrlich meinung bitte.....

SHIMANO

HYPERLOOP FB 2500 


High Quality Equipment 

Die neue Generation der Hyperloop Frontbremsenrollen zeichnet sich nicht nur durch ihr hervorragendes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis aus. Diese hypermoderne Rolle überzeugt mit ihrem klassischen Erscheinungsbild und Ausstattungen wie Super Stopper und Varispeed. Durch das Shimano Dyna Balance System fühlen Sie sofort den sanften Lauf des Getriebes. Mit einem Übersetzungsverhältnis von 4,6:1 sind Sie für jeden Fisch gewappnet. Das Power Roller Schnurlaufröllchen reduziert das Risiko der Schnurverdrallung auf ein Minimum. Eine typische Stationärolle für alle Angelarten.


Produktmerkmale: 

Dyna Balance
Super Stopper
XT7 Spule
Varispeed
XT7 Gehäuse
Power Roller
Biogrip

Technische Details:

Modell-Bezeichnung: HL2500FB
Gewicht (g): 220
Übersetzung: 4,6:1
Kugellager: 1 
Walzenlager: 
Schnurfassung (mm/m): 0,20-240/0,25-160/0,30-110
Schnurfassung (lb/yds): 6-200/8-140/10-120




POWER ROLLER

Das besondere Design der Shimano Schnurlaufröllchen schont Ihre Angelschnur und eignet sich sowohl für geflochtene als auch für monofile Schnüre.

VARISPEED

Eine hervorragende Schnurverlegung ist die Voraussetzung für präzise und lange Wüurfe. Das revolutionäre Varispeed System von Shimano besteht aus zwei speziellen Zahnrädern, einem ovalen und einem nahezu rechteckigen. Die perfekte Abstimmung dieser beiden Zahnräder ist nur mit einem von Shimano entwickelten Computerprogramm möglich. Das ergebnis ist eine nahezu perfekte Schnurvelegung.

DLLYNZ BALANCE

Für einen stabilen und sanften Lauf der Rolle. Für bessere Kontrolle beim Drill.

P3 steht für Power · Präzision · Performance

P3 ist die perfekte Beschreibung für die neuen preiswerten Rollen aus dem Hause Shimano. Unsere Getriebe genießen weltweit einen guten Ruf wegen ihrer hohen Leistung, der Zuverlässigkeit und dem ruhigen Lauf. P3 bietet Ihnen dieselben Vorzüge in den neu entwickelten Rollenserien. Alle Shimano Rollen werden mit Hilfe der modernsten Techniken, wie zum Beispiel der 3D Cad-Cam hergestellt. Auch die neuen P3 Serien profi tieren von dieser Technik. Alle Zahnräder des Getriebes werden genaustens aufeinander abgestimmt. Somit ist höchste Shimano Qualität auch bei preiswerten Rollen gewährleistet.

http://www.fisch-server.de/produkt_14277_SHIMANO-HYPERLOOP-FB-2500.html


noch eine Rolle:

Spro Passion 730





• 6 Kugellager + 1 Walzenlager
• Unendliche Rücklaufsperre
• Gummi-Beschichtung auf Rollengehäuse und Rotor
• S-Kurve Getriebe
• Extra leichter Bügel mit Titanium Beschichtung
• Super stabiles Schnurführungssystem
• Aluminium Spule mit Schnurclip
• Ausbalancierter Rotor
• Aluminium CNC-Kurbel mit T-förmigen Kurbelknopf
• Mikrofein einstellbare Kopfbremse




Daten:

Eigengewicht: 299g

Übersetzung: 5,0 : 1

Kugellager: 6 + 1

Schnurfassung: 170 / 0,28 mm Momofile

http://www.fisch-server.de/produkt_24943_Spro-Passion-730.html Quelle


Pro Spinnrolle DZ 20F

Viel Technik für wenig Geld!

Features:

Quick Drag System
Thick Bail Schnurfangbügel
Instant Anti-Reverse System
Getriebe für perfekte Schnurverlegun
Fein justierbare Bremse
Gelochte Spule aus Aluminium
2 Gelochte Aluminium Ersatzspulen
Getriebe aus kaltgeschmiedetem Aluminium
Computer Rotor Balanced System
Rechts-/Linkshandbetrieb


Technische Details:
Artikel-Nummer : DZ20F
Typ : Stationärrolle mit Frontbremse
Kugellager : 8
Walzenlager : 1
Übersetzung : 5.2:1
Schnurfassung (mm/m): 0,25/120

http://www.fisch-server.de/produkt_29274_Pro-Spinnrolle-DZ-20F.html quelle



der große bruder?!

Pro Spinnrolle DZ 30F

Viel Technik für wenig Geld!

Features:

Quick Drag System
Thick Bail Schnurfangbügel
Instant Anti-Reverse System
Getriebe für perfekte Schnurverlegun
Fein justierbare Bremse
Gelochte Spule aus Aluminium
2 Gelochte Aluminium Ersatzspulen
Getriebe aus kaltgeschmiedetem Aluminium
Computer Rotor Balanced System
Rechts-/Linkshandbetrieb


Technische Details:
Artikel-Nummer : DZ30F
Typ : Stationärrolle mit Frontbremse
Kugellager : 8
Walzenlager : 1
Übersetzung : 5.2:1
Schnurfassung (mm/m): 0,25/170

http://www.fisch-server.de/produkt_29273_Pro-Spinnrolle-DZ-30F.html Quelle


----------



## Jamiewolf (9. August 2010)

*AW: Ich habe 40 Euro*

Pro Spinnrolle DX 30F

Viel Technik für wenig Geld!

Features:

Quick Drag System
Thick Bail Schnurfangbügel
Instant Anti-Reverse System
Getriebe für perfekte Schnurverlegung
Doppelkurbel
Fein justierbare Bremse
Gelochte Spule aus Aluminium
1 Gelochte Aluminium Ersatzspule
1 Kunststoff Ersatzspule
Getriebe aus kaltgeschmiedetem Aluminium
Computer Rotor Balanced System
Rechts-/Linkshandbetrieb


Technische Details:
Artikel-Nummer : DX30F
Typ : Stationärrolle mit Frontbremse
Kugellager : 5
Walzenlager : 1
Übersetzung : 5.2:1
Schnurfassung (mm/m): 0,25/135

http://www.fisch-server.de/produkt_29270_Pro-Spinnrolle-DX-30F.html Quelle




SHIMANO
P3 Catana 2500 FA
High performance fishing tools

Eine der besten Rollen ihrer Preisklasse, die Catana. Nicht nur das Design, sondern auch die Ausstattung ist im Vergleich zum Preis unglaublich. Zwei Kugellager und ein Walzenlager sind mitverantwortlich für den ruhigen Lauf, abgerundet durch das 3D designte Getriebe. Diese Kombination ermöglicht einen so sanften Lauf, wie man ihn sonst nur von teuren Rollen kennt. Die Spule aus gegossenem Aluminium und die zusätzliche Spule aus XT7 Graphit runden die Eigenschaften ab. Sehr interessant: das Bremssystem. Das Bremssystem ist sehr fein einstellbar.

Produktmerkmale: 
P3-Konzept
Dyna Balance
Super Stopper II
BioGrip
Varispeed
PowerRoller
Floating Shaft II
Hypergear
inkl. 1 Zusatz-Spule

Technische Details:
Modell-Bezeichnung: P3 Catana 2500 FA (CAT2500FA)
Gewicht (g): 255
Übersetzung: 5,2:1
Kugellager: 2
Walzenlager: 1
Schnurfassung (mm/m): 0,20-240/ 0,25-160/ 0,30-110
Schnurfassung (lb/yds): 

http://www.fisch-server.de/produkt_15035_SHIMANO-Catana-2500-FA.html Quelle


SÄNGER
SÄNGER BIONIC SX 030
Unglaublich viel Ausstattung für wenig Geld. So könnte man die Bionic SX Serie kurz beschreiben. Doch es steckt viel mehr hinter diesen Rollen.

Erhältlich sind die Rollen in den Größen 2500 bis 6000 und damit ist man in quasi allen Angelbereichen zu Hause. Viele nützliche Merkmale, wie z.B. Alu-Spule, 6 + 1 Kugellager, endlose Rücklaufsperre usw. gehören nicht ohne Grund zu ihren Ausstattungsmerkmalen und machen das Fischen mit der Bionic SX zur wahren Freude.


6 Kugellager + 1 One Way Clutch Rollenlager
CNC-Kurbel mit rutschfestem Kurbelknauf
S-Curve Präzisionsgetriebe für perfekte Schnurverlegung
Rostfreier Thick Bail Schnurfangbügel
Fein justierbare Frontbremse
Kunststoff Ersatzspule

Produktdetails:
Produktbeschreibung: Bionic SX (2737030)
Größe: 30
Gewicht: 260 g
Übersetzung: 5,2 : 1
Kapazität: 110 m / 0,30 mm

http://www.fisch-server.de/produkt_16548_SAENGER-BIONIC-SX-030.html Quelle


Daiwa
RSi 2500
Da beißen die Fische gleich viel lieber...

Die preiswerte Sonderrolle, die wir 2008 zum 50-jährigen Jubiläum DAIWAs auf den Markt brachten. Sehr solide und zuverlässig - eben wie Sie es von DAIWA gewohnt sein dürfen.

Features:

ANTI BACKLASH System (ABS)
3 Kugellager
INFINITE Rücklaufsperre
AIRBAIL Rollenbügel
FLAT-WIND Spulenhub
Anklappbare Kurbel
TWIST BUSTER Schnurlaufröllchen
Aluminium Weitwurfspule
Ersatzspule
TWIST BUSTER
Longlife Bügelfeder
Holz-Kurbelknauf
Technische Details:
Modell : 2500 (10215250)
Übersetzung : 5.1:1
Schnur (m/Ømm): 155/0,28
Einzug (cm): 79
Gewicht (gr): 310
Kugellager : 3

http://www.fisch-server.de/produkt_20377_Daiwa-RSI-2500.html

jetzt will ich mal eure meinungen hören...


----------



## barschben (10. August 2010)

*AW: Ich habe 40 Euro*

für 50 euro hab ich bei fishermens partner ne daiwa exceler 2,40 wg 10-40gr(eigentlich bis25:q) bekommen.
Super schnelle aktion und schön straff.


----------



## Jamiewolf (10. August 2010)

*AW: Ich habe 40 Euro*



barschben schrieb:


> für 50 euro hab ich bei fishermens partner ne daiwa exceler 2,40 wg 10-40gr(eigentlich bis25:q) bekommen.
> Super schnelle aktion und schön straff.



habt ihr sonst noch rollen ?! Was benutzt Du denn so!?:vik:


----------



## Jamiewolf (16. August 2010)

*AW: Ich habe 40 Euro*

#h ja es ist ein doppel beitrag von mir aber nur sieht man meiner meinung nach meine neue frage.

was für einen eimer kann ich zum fischen mitnehmen?
ich dachte mir ich nehme mir einen farbeimer aus pvc, mit einem deckel und packe da dann meine forellen rein. 

wie löst man das problem?!
ich habe soviele haken, spinner, posen.
wann weiß ich das ist schrott oder wie und in was bringe ich das am besten unter.

wie macht ihr das?!

Malte #c


----------



## Jamiewolf (1. September 2010)

*AW: Ich habe 40 Euro*

kann man sagen das shimano rollen immer gut sind?! egal welche preisklasse? 

ist es für mich als anfänger leichter in ein verein zu gehen, wenn man sonst keine erfahrenleute hat mit denen man angeln kann. ?!


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (1. September 2010)

*AW: Ich habe 40 Euro*

Nein es gibt von JEDER Marke Schrott 
Das Vereinsleben ist Geschmackssache, ist deine Entscheidung obs deins ist oder nicht....
Die Frage wie du dein Zeug unterbringen sollst: Angelkoffer

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Jamiewolf (3. September 2010)

*Ich brauche Eure Hilfe*

Ich habe am Angelsee bei Hvide Sande einen Angler getroffen, der hatte seine Angeln auf Grund gesetzt und mit Powerbite und einem Drilling fertig gemacht.

Er hat seine Schnur genommen, darauf hat er eine Montage aus Metall gezogen, daran hing ein Birnenblei, danach kam der Hacken und den hat er Powerbite umhüllt. Wenn die Forelle den Köder genommen hat, konnte die Schnur ohne Problem trotzdem gezogen werden.  Weil das Blei nicht an der Schnur gehackt war.  

Wie nennt man diese Montage?! Der Angler meinte er hatte diese im Angelladen gekauft. Ich habe Ihn nicht gefragt wie die Montage heißt. #q Ich möchte diese gerne kaufen und suche schon online. 

Wer kann mir helfen?!#h


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (3. September 2010)

*AW: Ich habe 40 Euro*

Selber machen is einfacher  Für mich hört sich das nach ner einfachen Laufbleib Montage an, mach sie am besten noch mit nem Anti-Tangle- Boom.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Jamiewolf (3. September 2010)

*AW: Ich habe 40 Euro*

ey cool genau das habe ich gesucht


----------



## flasha (3. September 2010)

*AW: Ich habe 40 Euro*

Und hast du schon eine Rolle gefunden?!

Kann dir noch eine Spro Passion 720 empfehlen. Benutze ich selber und ist für das Geld mehr als in Ordnung.


----------



## Jamiewolf (4. September 2010)

*AW: Ich habe 40 Euro*



flasha schrieb:


> Und hast du schon eine Rolle gefunden?!
> 
> Kann dir noch eine Spro Passion 720 empfehlen. Benutze ich selber und ist für das Geld mehr als in Ordnung.




Ist das eine 2500er?!


SPRO Passion FD 720, 0.28mm/110m
[1071 720]	30,90EUR
(inkl. MwSt., zzgl.
Versandkosten)

Verfügbarkeit: verfügbar



SPRO Passion FD 720

Diese Rollen-Serie wurde von Menschen entwickelt und
designd, die eine Passion für den Angelsport haben. Eine 
Rolle der absoluten Spitzenklasse, produziert nach höchsten 
Maßstäben im internationalen Wettbewerb, und das alles für 
einen sehr attraktiven Preis! Die Passion Rollen haben eine 
spezielle Gummi-Beschichtung, die dem Benutzer ein weiches 
und angenehm komfortables Gefühl beim Drill verleiht! Diese 
Rollen sind ein Fest für die Augen!

6 Kugellager + 1 Walzenlager
Unendliche Rücklaufsperre
Gummi-Beschichtung Rollengehäuse und Rotor
CAM-System Spulmechanismus
Extra leichter Bügel mit Titanium Beschichtung
Super stabiles Schnurführungssystem
Aluminium Spule mit Schnurclip
Ausbalancierter Rotor
CNC Aluminium Kurbel mit T-förmigen Kurbelknopf
Mikrofein einstellbare Kopfbremse
Schnurfassung: 110m/0.285mm
Gewicht: 255g
Übersetzung: 5.1:1


----------



## flasha (4. September 2010)

*AW: Ich habe 40 Euro*

Ist die 720er  Kann man aber glaube ich zu einer 2500er zählen. Die ist wirklich mehr als ausreichend! Habe sie selber und find sie für diesen Preis Klasse. Kannst auch noch eine Nummer kleiner gehen.

http://www.angel-discount24.de/spro-passion-025mm110m-p-1711.html


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (9. September 2010)

*AW: Ich habe 40 Euro*

*Ich habe 140€* |stolz:

Kauf Dir besser ne Gesteckte. Die halten meiner meinung nach deutlich länger als Tele Ruten. |supergri

MFG Weisheitsgranate


----------



## Daniel78 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Ich habe 40 Euro*



WEISHEITSGRANATE schrieb:


> *Ich habe 140€* |stolz:
> 
> Kauf Dir besser ne Gesteckte. Die halten meiner meinung nach deutlich länger als Tele Ruten. |supergri
> 
> MFG Weisheitsgranate




Geht weniger ums Halten als mehr um die wesentlich bessere Aktion. Wenn du eine Telerute mit der Aktion einer Steckrute kaufen willst biste mal ganz schnell bei ca 150 - 200€!


----------

